# Thyroglobulin



## workmant (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, this is all new for me. Diagnosed with nodules/goiter last week. Right lobe 2x normal size. Can feel it everytime I swallow and is visible. All TSH FT3 & FT4 results are within "normal" ranges provided by lab.

Thyroglobulin AB <20 IU/mL also Normal

Thyroglobin 92.5 ng/ML Flagged as High. Shows normal range as 2.0-35.0

What does that mean? Any insight is appreciated. Have FNA biopsy scheduled for 3/29.


----------



## SingingSue (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Workman,

Hope your Fine needle biopsy went well.

My lab results were completely normal for years even though I had all the symptoms of Hypothyroidism and I finally got the family doctor to refer me to an endo who was able to realize that both sides of my thyroid did not feel the same. She ordered an ultrasound of the thyroid and what showed up but a nodule. Some 50 per cent of nodules are non-palapable but after this I was sent for the needle biopsy and what turns up but papillary thyroid cancer. all the while my blood work has been normal.:confused: Now the surgeons and the endo still cannot feel it. Only about 20 per cent of nodules turn out as cancer.

My surgery is in a couple of weeks.


----------

